# queston on the bearded dragon



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think it looks cool but i dont want to enter unless a 20 gal tank is big enough

so how bout it fellas would the 20 hold him for like


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

No, they get longer than two feet, i think a 75 i good enough.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

A 20 galloon will hold him for about 6 months. If you want to house it for life, then you should have a 55 gallon minimum. The one being given away is a juveniles so you are good to go for a while in a 20...(but it *WILL* outgrow it!)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks fellas but i dont have room right now for any thing bigger than that 20 and i want to

put something odd ball in it that will be cool for life. i got to have something to make the rest of

you guys
















think about this blueish tarantula i saw maybe


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

you can always build a pen for it


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

my frend has his in a 20long and its been 3 months so ur probly good for about 5-6months


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that is awesome that you checked this out before you entered


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> thanks fellas but i dont have room right now for any thing bigger than that 20 and i want to
> 
> put something odd ball in it that will be cool for life. i got to have something to make the rest of
> 
> ...










i used to love my old tarantula
they are wicked to watch eat


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

yuck i hate spiders and tarantulas...

but i like jus watchin them in pet stores


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a 20g would hold one for a few months. you can build a cheap enclosure and get everything you need for a bearded dragon for like 75$ though


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i m in a small condo (i hate it) and i aint got room for a bigg ben or any thing i all ready

have the best spot taken up by my piranha tank







100 gal but i think i can find room for the 20 gal

but i may have to move some stuff nothing bigg i just really want an odd ball

what do you guy suggest??

what ever it is i will deffenetly learn how to properly care for it before i get it and its gotta fit a 20 gal for life


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i didnt find it to be that cheap,i have spent over 300 bucks just on lights an a couple heat pads.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

A praying mantis is really cool. I used to have one and it could take down a locust the same size as itself with easy and they have to be the best thing in the world to watch eat. They can fly when they get bigger aswell, but my stupid dad put the tank on a windowsill in the sun and it died. I want another but i can't get hold of one unless i spend £25 postage.


----------

